# How to Report Scanner Problem



## David

If you ever need to report an issue with any of the Police & Fire scanners ( http://somd.com/scanner/ ), or have a suggestion, please go here and let us know:

https://help.somd.com/open.php

or just send an email to email to support (at) somd.com.

*If it is a problem with Scanner Two for Calvert Co., please directly contact @frequentflier* as she is the operator. If you open a ticket above, all I do is forward it to her. So, depending upon how busy I am, it might delay resolution for several days.

*Please note that I do not monitor the forums for reported problems/issues.*


----------



## David

17-MAY-2019: Just updated the information above.


----------

